# When will my December-born DS start school?



## RJsMum

I keep hearing conflicting things and I know it differs from what I am used to in America where they start Kindergarten at 5 (even 4 in some states). 

Our niece is 5 mos older and was born in July and DS was born the 19th Dec 2009...so will he be in the same year group as his cousin? I've heard/read that he will start the following term from his birthday, which would mean in the January...or would he have to wait until the following Autumn term?


----------



## joeyjo

If you are in England he will start the september just before he turns 5. 

He'll be the year below his cousin; she'll start the September just after she's 4. 

They start in the September and turn 5 during their reception year. The cut off date is August 31st.

Scotland is different.

My son and his cousin have less than a month between them & will be in different years.


----------



## jojo2605

As far as I'm aware (and I'm new to this so someone correct me if I'm wrong!) but your child can start nursery the term after they turn 3 (the government provides 15 hours a week free nursery time for 35 weeks of the year *i think*)

They will start school the September after they turn 4. I hope that's right!! 

If so my little button who was born end of August will only just have turned 4 when he starts :cry: He'll be so little!


----------



## DaisyBee

Wow that is very early for school! I had no idea they started at 4! Here you have to be 5 by Sept 1 so if you turned 5 on Aug 31 you would start school that Sept. but if your bday was in Sept then you would be 6 when you started school. Megan's bday is in Dec & she wouldnt start til she was 5 1/2.


----------



## isil

He'll get his preschool entitlement from Jan 2013 then he'll start reception year Sept 2014.


----------



## smartie

He can start Nursery in the April after he turns 3 and start school the August/Sept after he turns 4.


----------



## isil

smartie said:


> He can start Nursery in the April after he turns 3 and start school the August/Sept after he turns 4.

Why April? He's 3 in the autumn term (the right end of) so it should be the January he starts nursery?


----------



## jenny_wren

they start in september and may here
well the small ones do lol

:rofl:

emily starts nursery/playschool in september, she'll be
2.5 and one of the youngest but the following
may (the term after her 3rd birthday) we'll get 
funding and more hours 

she should start normal school when she's 4 1/2 
i think they have 2 years in nursery?

:wacko:​


----------



## smartie

My apologies, I was thinking about my sons start term as he was born 5th Jan, just after the cut off date for a Jan start. 

In Scotland (dont know if england/wales any different) if you are born between 1st September 2009 and 31 December 2009 you are eligible to start Nursery January 2013
(i used this site to get the info: https://www.fifedirect.org.uk/publi...pop&pubid=F2A69970-FCDE-8261-AA924AE0B765B9B5)


----------



## HannahsMummy

They can start pre-school from around 2yrs 6 months to 2yrs 9 months depending on the nursery but you will have to pay. The free entitlement starts the TERM AFTER THE 3rd BIRTHDAY. For example, Hannah is 3 in October this year so her free entitlement will begin in Jan 2012.

They start school the September after their 4th Birthday. So Hannah is 4 in October 2012 and will start school in September 2013.

Hope this helps.

Edited to add, if they are one of the younger ones (only just turned 4) when they start school then they will probably only do half days for a month or so, you will need to check the policy of the school. My Nephews birthday was on 27th August so he was the youngest in his year, and only did half days for the first term.


----------



## smartie

HannahsMummy said:


> They can start pre-school from around 2yrs 6 months to 2yrs 9 months depending on the nursery but you will have to pay. The free entitlement starts the TERM AFTER THE 3rd BIRTHDAY. For example, Hannah is 3 in October this year so her free entitlement will begin in Jan 2012.
> 
> They start school the September after their 4th Birthday. So Hannah is 4 in October 2012 and will start school in September 2013.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Edited to add, if they are one of the younger ones (only just turned 4) when they start school then they will probably only do half days for a month or so, you will need to check the policy of the school. My Nephews birthday was on 27th August so he was the youngest in his year, and only did half days for the first term.

That must be an english thing then as here they can start playgroup at 2.5 (at a cost) but cant start nursery until the term after they turn 3


----------

